# which one???



## diesel350 (Aug 23, 2007)

pps or ppk? also looking at bersa 380cc or keltec pf9 thanks


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, you're really comparing apples and oranges today. I assume, given the choices, that you're looking at carry guns?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Go with the PPS, easy to use, small for CCW, better sights than PPK and 9mm which is less expensive than .32 or .380auto and more "stopping power"(if you believe in such a phrase), 3 choices of mag capacity. Its very slim and snag free compared to the PPK. The only downside is its DAO mechanism. If they could make a PPS with an AS trigger group like the P99, that would be the ultimate CCW for me. Actually, if you can afford it, get both, you will not regret either one, my above comments pertain to a defensive/CCW pistol.


----------



## diesel350 (Aug 23, 2007)

yes im looking at carry guns. keltec seem to be the smallest and they make a 9mm thats small(pf-9) dao . saw the pps in gna the latest issue and liked it. im looking for comfort and poket ccw.


----------

